# Have You Ever Used A Burner Phone?



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I didn’t even know how, despite having read the term many years ago.









How to Buy a Burner Phone


If you’re planning to do some protesting and you don’t want to risk your expensive smartphone in the process—or you simply want to keep yourself as anonymous as possible while you’re out—consider buying a burner phone. Yes, it’ll cost a little cash, but picking up a cheap handset now is a lot...




lifehacker.com





Holy crap, I feel like Player99 or butterbeans right now.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I read the article and people are always making things complicated. It's cheap, easy and anonymous. You can even have burner tablets too, all you need is a tablet that will take a SIM card. Buying used is better than buying new by the way. Covers your tracks better. And forget the buying the Bitcoin thing. If you have the money to buy a bitcoin or 3 you can get someone to set you up a burner for $100 or so. If you want to do it yourself it would cost you less than $50. That's for everything including the phone. BTW the best thing in the article is to set the thing up away from your home and keep it turned off if you're close to home.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

keto said:


> *I feel like Player99* or butterbeans right now.


I am not sure why?


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

player99 said:


> I am not sure why?


Because you ask a lot of stupid shit.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Chitmo said:


> Because you ask a lot of stupid shit.


Personal attacks are not allowed. You think bullying behind your keyboard is different from the bullying you did in grade school?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm sorry, I didn't have the patience (attention span) to read the entire article, but why do people want a throw away phone?

Is it paranoia about somebody or some group tracking their movements or monitoring their communications?

I have one phone. I strongly doubt I'm interesting enough to anyone to bother spying on me if that's the concern.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Milkman said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't have the patience (attention span) to read the entire article, but why do people want a throw away phone?
> 
> Is it paranoia about somebody or some group tracking their movements or monitoring their communications?
> 
> I have one phone. I strongly doubt I'm interesting enough to anyone to bother spying on me if that's the concern.


I would guess when protesting the police can take your phone and go through all your contacts, phone history, bank accounts, emails, photos, videos, social media etc. They will try to find anything the can to charge you. It can take years and $ lawyer's bills to get property returned, if ever.

They will also smash / stomp on phones. So you $1,800 Galaxy 20 is best left at home.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't have the patience (attention span) to read the entire article, but why do people want a throw away phone?
> 
> Is it paranoia about somebody or some group tracking their movements or monitoring their communications?
> 
> I have one phone. I strongly doubt I'm interesting enough to anyone to bother spying on me if that's the concern.


You've never been divorced have you? Possibly haven't dated in quite a while either. Just two of the many reasons to have a burner. Same as having a work phone and a personal phone. I have friends who use their burners when they go out drinking and such. Good for taking a few pics, getting a phone number or two and maybe calling for a ride. You forget it on the table or drop it in the can then nothing much is lost. 


player99 said:


> I would guess when protesting the police can take your phone and go through all your contacts, phone history, bank accounts, emails, photos, videos, social media etc. They will try to find anything the can to charge you. It can take years and $ lawyer's bills to get property returned, if ever.
> 
> They will also smash / stomp on phones. So you $1,800 Galaxy 20 is best left at home.


Any of the powers that be can do that almost anytime they want. "Probable Cause" is one way. I'd say that you're in as much danger at a lot of the protests lately of having one of your fellow protesters snatching your phone before the police do. Especially if they don't like the fact that you just took a picture of them lighting a cop car on fire. Or, because almost everyone there is hiding behind a mask, they just want your phone. Even locked that $1800 Galaxy is worth a few bucks and a lot of them can be unlocked fairly easily.....the new iphones are harder.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> You've never been divorced have you? Possibly haven't dated in quite a while either. Just two of the many reasons to have a burner. Same as having a work phone and a personal phone.
> 
> Any of the powers that be can do that almost anytime they want. "Probable Cause" is one way. I'd say that you're in as much danger at a lot of the protests lately of having one of your fellow protesters snatching your phone before the police do. Especially if they don't like the fact that you just took a picture of them lighting a cop car on fire. Or, because almost everyone there is hiding behind a mask, they just want your phone. Even locked that $1800 Galaxy is worth a few bucks and a lot of them can be unlocked fairly easily.....the new iphones are harder.


Divorced? No, through either luck or good judgement I've managed to avoid that. I made vows and have kept them. So has my wife.

I wouldn't be at a protest so I don't have to worry too much about that, and I wouldn't have anything on my phone that an officer, be they police, CBP, whatever, could not see.

I think I understand now.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Milkman said:


> Divorced? No, through either luck or good judgement I've managed to avoid that. I made vows and have kept them. So has my wife.
> 
> I wouldn't be at a protest so I don't have to worry too much about that, and I wouldn't have anything on my phone that an officer, be they police, CBP, whatever, could not see.
> 
> I think I understand now.


It's not just about them seeing anything, if the phone is "taken for evidence", it'll probably be obsolete by the time you get it back.
That can be a pain if all your life is within that particular phone.

I follow a few police auditors on YT and it can be six months or more before you get confiscated items back.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

When you think about it anytime you use Skype or Voip or Zoom or any thing like that you're using an electronic burner phone. You can set those up anyway you want to to contact people. Another way people get burner phones is when they go to a different country. My son has one he uses when he goes to the states. He just buys minutes when he crosses the 49th. A lot cheaper than using his own phone. The younger brother does that too.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

sulphur said:


> It's not just about them seeing anything, if the phone is "taken for evidence", it'll probably be obsolete by the time you get it back.
> That can be a pain if all your life is within that particular phone.
> 
> I follow a few police auditors on YT and it can be six months or more before you get confiscated items back.


Right, well I don't find myself in situations where the police or anyone else would seize my phone.

I now understand why it would be advantageous to some. I can't imagine needing one myself.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> When you think about it anytime you use Skype or Voip or Zoom or any thing like that you're using an electronic burner phone. You can set those up anyway you want to to contact people. Another way people get burner phones is when they go to a different country. My son has one he uses when he goes to the states. He just buys minutes when he crosses the 49th. A lot cheaper than using his own phone. The younger brother does that too.


Ok, there's still no application for me, but I can see why some people might want one. 

We use Skype, Zoom, et cetera, et cetera but we do so with corporate accounts on our approved devices. No need for burner anythings.

When I travel to other countries we have travel packages that we apply. There's no need for a special phone for that.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> When you think about it anytime you use Skype or Voip or Zoom or any thing like that you're using an electronic burner phone. You can set those up anyway you want to to contact people. Another way people get burner phones is when they go to a different country. My son has one he uses when he goes to the states. He just buys minutes when he crosses the 49th. A lot cheaper than using his own phone. The younger brother does that too.


A big reason for burners at the border is the guards will want to see your phone and can demand access to anything like bank account passwords emails etc. It is recommended never cross the border with your loaded phone. One way is to upload a backup of your phone to a cloud service. Format your phone. Cross the border and then restore the phone from your cloud. Repeat when returning.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

keto said:


> I didn’t even know how, despite having read the term many years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, but I’ve used the burner app on my iPhone. Same thing.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

sulphur said:


> It's not just about them seeing anything, if the phone is "taken for evidence", it'll probably be obsolete by the time you get it back.
> That can be a pain if all your life is within that particular phone.
> 
> I follow a few police auditors on YT and it can be six months or more before you get confiscated items back.


It all depends on what they find and when you go to trial. It could be years and you don't have to be the bad guy. A friend of mine is still waiting to get her phone back.....after more than 2 years. She took some pictures of an incident that still hasn't gone to trial. Obsolete? If it's more than a month old it's probably obsolete, especially if it's an apple product.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

player99 said:


> A big reason for burners at the border is the guards will want to see your phone and can demand access to anything like bank account passwords emails etc. It is recommended never cross the border with your loaded phone. One way is to upload a backup of your phone to a cloud service. Format your phone. Cross the border and then restore the phone from your cloud. Repeat when returning.


I think anyone who crosses frequently for business should be well aware that CBP officers can demand your phone and the passwords to open it.

If you know that and aren't inclined to have pictures of huge weed plants or other incriminating evidence on your phone, you don't really have to worry about someone seeing it.

I've been crossing several times a month for many years and in all that time, not once has anyone demanded to see my phone and if they did, they'd be bored to tears.

Of course, some people don't know enough (in spite of the signage)to put their cell phones away or at least mute them when crossing the border. That's a great way to have your phone seized.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

player99 said:


> A big reason for burners at the border is the guards will want to see your phone and can demand access to anything like bank account passwords emails etc. It is recommended never cross the border with your loaded phone. One way is to upload a backup of your phone to a cloud service. Format your phone. Cross the border and then restore the phone from your cloud. Repeat when returning.


Not really....it's cheaper to buy a burner after you cross the border than get hit with roaming charges. I don't think my son has ever had his phone checked at the border.....if he had he would have mentioned it. A lot of times, watching youtube shows about border crossings and that tv series that was/is on they don't even look at the person's phone. Only if the person looks and acts suspicious. If it's happened to you then maybe you look and act suspicious. But, if what you say does happen that's a good reason not to have bank accounts and e-mails etc. on your phone. BTW my son's burner only works in the states....if he decides to go to Mexico he can borrow my Mexican phone.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> I think anyone who crosses frequently for business should be well aware that CBP officers can demand your phone and the passwords to open it.
> 
> If you know that and aren't inclined to have pictures of huge weed plants or other incriminating evidence on your phone, you don't really have to worry about someone seeing it.
> 
> ...


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Milkman said:


> I think anyone who crosses frequently for business should be well aware that CBP officers can demand your phone and the passwords to open it.
> 
> If you know that and aren't inclined to have pictures of huge weed plants or other incriminating evidence on your phone, you don't really have to worry about someone seeing it.
> 
> ...


I would not give permission to a cop to search my car. Even though I have nothing to hide, I don't consent to searches and seizures. Same with my personal info.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

player99 said:


> I would not give permission to a cop to search my car. Even though I have nothing to hide, I don't consent to searches and seizures. Same with my personal info.


Oh? Why is that? You're not a sovereign citizen are you?

I take quite the opposite approach. I offer to let them search. They ALWAYS decline the offer. When confronted about a case of mistaken identity at the border, I volunteered my fingerprints. Again, they declined.

I have nothing to hide and I know how to get through interactions with authority without getting my ass kicked or having needless delays just to prove a point.

But that's just me.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Milkman said:


> Right, well I don't find myself in situations where the police or anyone else would seize my phone.
> 
> I now understand why it would be advantageous to some. I can't imagine needing one myself.


I have no cell phone to start with, so no need for a burner. I barely need a landline.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

keto said:


> I didn’t even know how, despite having read the term many years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol

It's not that I'm paranoid, I just can't justify the expense of a smartphone, and I'm not cheap.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

player99 said:


> I would not give permission to a cop to search my car. Even though I have nothing to hide, I don't consent to searches and seizures. Same with my personal info.


Sometimes you just don't have any choice. At the border if you don't consent they can turn you back......and your name might go on the list which is available world wide these days. Might make it hard to cross the next time you try. If you get pulled over and say no if they want to search, your vehicle can be impounded and guess who pays the towing and impound fees. Same if they ask you to take a breathalizer.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> lol
> 
> It's not that I'm paranoid, I just can't justify the expense of a smartphone, and I'm not cheap.


They make great music players. I have almost 7 gigs on music on my iphone now. I sure don't use it as a phone much. No banking or emails on it. It was $10 or so at Value Village and the new battery cost $6 online.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Sometimes you just don't have any choice. At the border if you don't consent they can turn you back......and your name might go on the list which is available world wide these days. Might make it hard to cross the next time you try. If you get pulled over and say no if they want to search, your vehicle can be impounded and guess who pays the towing and impound fees. Same if they ask you to take a breathalizer.


Agreed. I just don't see any benefit to taking an adversarial approach to interactions with law enforcement / border patrol.

If it's a matter of principal, you have to weigh the pros and cons of "standing up for your rights" in some situations, perceived or otherwise.

Give any of these guys a hard time and count on delays EVERY time you cross the border after that.

Plus, if you ARE hiding something, it's not a big challenge for them to get a warrant and search anyway and they're not going to be as careful and gentle with putting your car back together.

No, if they want to search, I advise you t let them.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> Sometimes you just don't have any choice. At the border if you don't consent they can turn you back......and your name might go on the list which is available world wide these days. Might make it hard to cross the next time you try. If you get pulled over and say no if they want to search, your vehicle can be impounded and guess who pays the towing and impound fees. Same if they ask you to take a breathalizer.


You misunderstood what I said. At the border, my phone is formatted. They cannot get anything.

At a traffic stop, if a cop asks "Mind if I search your car?" I won't waive my rights and allow a fishing expedition.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I have a question, perhaps this is a good thread to ask it.......

I don't have a cell phone. In a while we have a major tour of the province coming up and would like to have something for emergencies (and perhaps directions/maps) for a few weeks while we do it. I am thinking of some sort of cell phone. An inexpensive one because it won't be used much after that.

What do I get?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

player99 said:


> You misunderstood what I said. At the border, my phone is formatted. They cannot get anything.
> 
> At a traffic stop, if a cop asks "Mind if I search your car?" I won't waive my rights and allow a fishing expedition.



And now, you really have their attention.

Now they're going to detain you, and maybe request a warrant.

I understand sticking up for your rights, but I try to do what is best in these situations, in terms of getting thorough them with the least amount of bullshit.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I have a question, perhaps this is a good thread to ask it.......
> 
> I don't have a cell phone. In a while we have a major tour of the province coming up and would like to have something for emergencies (and perhaps directions/maps) for a few weeks while we do it. I am thinking of some sort of cell phone. An inexpensive one because it won't be used much after that.
> 
> What do I get?


I think you just meed ome of these burner phones Jim.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I have a question, perhaps this is a good thread to ask it.......
> 
> I don't have a cell phone. In a while we have a major tour of the province coming up and would like to have something for emergencies (and perhaps directions/maps) for a few weeks while we do it. I am thinking of some sort of cell phone. An inexpensive one because it won't be used much after that.
> 
> What do I get?


Would you consider starting a dedicated thread about this as the information/responses will get buried in this thread? Thanks.

I am also debating the purchase of a new cell phone.Well seldom use it but getting new tubes for the existing one will be far too expensive.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Agreed. I just don't see any benefit to taking an adversarial approach to interactions with law enforcement / border patrol.
> 
> If it's a matter of principal, you have to weigh the pros and cons of "standing up for your rights" in some situations, perceived or otherwise.
> 
> ...


I can't remember all the details, but about 20 years ago my sister accepted a full scholarship to do her PHD at Arizona State. A few life events came up after and she decided to decline. She did all the necessary paperwork, but someone on the other side of things didn't complete everything, unbeknownst to her. Almost twenty years later she had gone to the States to do some shopping with her boyfriend. On their way crossing the border back into Canada, she was detained at the border and locked in a holding room and held for several hours because they thought she had been living illigally in the US for 20 years. This was all because of someone else's mistake.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> when they go to a different country





sulphur said:


> I have no cell phone


Neither do I. However, when we do go down to the US, I'd like to get one, as Jim stated, for emerg and mapping.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I use a dumb phone on a corporate Rogers account, but I'm open to using a pay as you go or phone card.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> I can't remember all the details, but about 20 years ago my sister accepted a full scholarship to do her PHD at Arizona State. A few life events came up after and she decided to decline. She did all the necessary paperwork, but someone on the other side of things didn't complete everything, unbeknownst to her. Almost twenty years later she had gone to the States to do some shopping with her boyfriend. On their way crossing the border back into Canada, she was detained at the border and locked in a holding room and held for several hours because they thought she had been living illigally in the US for 20 years. This was all because of someone else's mistake.


I had a similar (maybe worse) experience once when entering Mexico.

The customer I was escorting to our Juarez plant had been in Mexico four years earlier and had failed to complete his exit visa when he left. As a business traveler you complete a visa when entering and must return the detached portion they give you when you leave the country.

The customer had decided that was too much of a pain in the ass and it looked for all intents and purposes as if he had remained in Mexico for the entire four years.

As I was accompanied by a Spanish speaking associate we were able to "negotiate" our way into the country.

As I recall the negotiated cash settlement was just shy of $200 USD (what we had in our pockets).

Yes, you understand just what we had to do to gain entry.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I had a similar (maybe worse) experience once when entering Mexico.
> 
> The customer I was escorting to our Juarez plant had been in Mexico four years earlier and had failed to complete his exit visa when he left. As a business traveler you complete a visa when entering and must return the detached portion they give you when you leave the country.
> 
> ...


Pretty much everyone I've known from India has told me that the whole country operates on bribes.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> Pretty much everyone I've known from India has told me that the whole country operates on bribes.


Negotiated settlements.....


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The content of this thread is so far from my lived experience. If someone wanted to inspect the contents of my phone they have to come to the door of my office/workshop, because the curly cord doesn't stretch any farther than that, and the only thing they'd find is the last number I dialed.

The only thing I know about "burner" phones is that they show up regularly on TV shows where there are lots of hired guns that get killed and stuff gets blown up a lot. I try to keep that sort of activity-of-daily-living to a blessed minimum in my life. So far so good.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

mhammer said:


> The content of this thread is so far from my lived experience. If someone wanted to inspect the contents of my phone they have to come to the door of my office/workshop, because the curly cord doesn't stretch any farther than that, and the only thing they'd find is the last number I dialed.
> 
> The only thing I know about "burner" phones is that they show up regularly on TV shows where there are lots of hired guns that get killed and stuff gets blown up a lot. I try to keep that sort of activity-of-daily-living to a blessed minimum in my life. So far so good.


They're not exactly nefarious, but could probably be used for those purposes. They're sold in Walmart, not the spy store.
Probably no different than using a VPN, where years ago, they might've raised eyebrows why you'd use one,
where now, it's to keep big brother out of your business, or view better content on Netflix.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Except in real life to activate them you need to verify your id.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm not saying there's anything wrong with having a burner phone (now that I understand a little better what that actually is).

I just don't have any use for one, and I do come into contact with CBP often. 

I might change my tune if my phone wasn't provided to me by my company and that also may account for why there's never anything on my phone (pictures, messages, et cetera) that could be a problem.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I’m getting strong Jason Bourne vibes from this thread


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Do people use "burner" phones when travelling abroad, not to hide anything but as a way of keeping phone costs down? For instance, if one planned on making enough local calls while in another locale, but didn't want to entail roaming fees attributed to your home phone? I ask this as a complete non-cell user, so if it is a silly question, or if recent changes to the way charges are made make it a moot point, please forgive.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Do people use "burner" phones when travelling abroad, not to hide anything but as a way of keeping phone costs down? For instance, if one planned on making enough local calls while in another locale, but didn't want to entail roaming fees attributed to your home phone? I ask this as a complete non-cell user, so if it is a silly question, or if recent changes to the way charges are made make it a moot point, please forgive.


We don't use burner phones for that, but we do have to take some measures when visiting Japan, Europe, China.

It takes a quick call to our provider and they add a long distance package specifically geared to the region we're visiting.

I had to negotiate a reduced bill once for a Japanese VP who failed to take that action.

His bill for one month (before I worked out a better deal) was over $2500. He was in Japan for a week.

But maybe others do use burners....?


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

player99 said:


> Personal attacks are not allowed. You think bullying behind your keyboard is different from the bullying you did in grade school?


It’s not a personal attack, it’s an observation.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Chitmo said:


> It’s not a personal attack, it’s an observation.


It's OK. I know you can't help yourself. I hope you get better.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

I just can't believe the only 5 people without a cel phone in Canada are all on the same thread!!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Neither do I. However, when we do go down to the US, I'd like to get one, as Jim stated, for emerg and mapping.


They are cheap and everywhere. Pick one up when you cross the 49th and put whatever plan you want on it. It won’t work when you get back into Canada but the minutes don’t expire so it’s good for the next time or you can sell it to somebody going down there.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

player99 said:


> I would not give permission to a cop to search my car. Even though I have nothing to hide, I don't consent to searches and seizures. Same with my personal info.


When they ask for your dl and reg. and you give them to them you give them permission. Same if they ask for it and you don’t give it to them. Catch 22.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

player99 said:


> You misunderstood what I said. At the border, my phone is formatted. They cannot get anything.
> 
> At a traffic stop, if a cop asks "Mind if I search your car?" I won't waive my rights and allow a fishing expedition.


Nope. I understand that you have something to hide just don’t get caught formatting your phone.....they will wonder why and then you’re in room B listening to the sound of latex against skin. Same if there is nothing at all on it. No contacts, nothing. That’s going either way. The way various clouds are they sometimes lose things then you are doubly screwed. Say they can’t search your vehicle, especially at the border...either way....and they will put you on your knees and they won’t be gentle on either you or your vehicle.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Do people use "burner" phones when travelling abroad, not to hide anything but as a way of keeping phone costs down? For instance, if one planned on making enough local calls while in another locale, but didn't want to entail roaming fees attributed to your home phone? I ask this as a complete non-cell user, so if it is a silly question, or if recent changes to the way charges are made make it a moot point, please forgive.


Yup, that’s the main use. Roaming charges can be expensive especially if your just taking a quick trip say to the Grand Canyon and back.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> Nope. I understand that you have something to hide just don’t get caught formatting your phone.....they will wonder why and then you’re in room B listening to the sound of latex against skin. Same if there is nothing at all on it. No contacts, nothing. That’s going either way. The way various clouds are they sometimes lose things then you are doubly screwed. Say they can’t search your vehicle, especially at the border...either way....and they will put you on your knees and they won’t be gentle on either you or your vehicle.


What are you talking about? Before you leave your house, you backup your phone to a cloud service, then format your phone so it's like new with nothing other than your phone number in it. Be sure to save a backup on your home pc as well as the cloud. I have not heard about cloud services losing things... I am not saying I will not submit to a legal search. I will not voluntarily let a cop search my person, my property or my home. I don't know why you keep going on like I will be fighting a legal search demand. Please stop trying to misquote what I am saying. It is weird.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

player99 said:


> It's OK. I know you can't help yourself. I hope you get better.


I’ll be okay, it’s just heartburn.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

player99 said:


> Before you leave your house, you backup your phone to a cloud service, then format your phone so it's like new with nothing other than your phone number in it.


Be a real bitch for guys who say live in PG or Edmonton or places like that. 8+ hrs of driving with your phone turned off. And what if like my cell the contacts are stored in the sim card? If you're going to go that far why not just pick up a burner after you cross the line.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> Be a real bitch for guys who say live in PG or Edmonton or places like that. 8+ hrs of driving with your phone turned off. And what if like my cell the contacts are stored in the sim card? If you're going to go that far why not just pick up a burner after you cross the line.


Why would you have to drive with your phone turned off?

There is a way to move the contacts off the sim card. Then delete the contacts before you go into customs or the airport.

I think you should absolutely buy a phone. I am not sure if you can download all your old phone's data like you can if you bring your phone. But you should definitely buy a phone.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

You drive with your phone turned on and some one phones you or texts you then that info would be on your phone, right.....it is on mine. Same if you phone someone or even access google maps. On a drive from say PG or Edm. you can figure that's going to happen. Plus don't most android phones back up to a cloud that is accessable from the phone and is restorable which means that any power that be's can access it, right. It is on my Samsung. Even gives an e-mail address. Why would you want to download all your data to a burner? And why move the contacts off your SIM? If you have something to hide then why bring your phone at all? Safer to have a phone number or two of a safe person written down. Get a burner, text them and have them text all the info you need back to you. If you don't have anything to hide it's a lot cheaper most times just to pick up the burner. Rogers Roam Like Home is $8 a day or $120 for 15 days. Depending on how much you use the phone it's a lot cheaper to just buy minutes for the burner which is also cheap. You don't need data 'cause every where you go there's free internet. I know there is where my son goes quading in Oregon and around Death Valley and at the various places he goes on roller coasters. With an internet connection you can get all your info that you need without downloading anything. 
As far as me personally buying a phone for the states goes, there's no need too unless I get snuck across the line. If I do need a 'merican phone I think either my iphone 3 or 4 will work in the states, all I need is minutes. Mexico, I have one. Burners for Canada? I have a few already....you can pick them up at Value Village for under $10. 
Anyway, you want to go thru the song and dance of formatting etc. and having some border guard wondering why a year old phone has no info on it then go ahead. Both the 'merican and Canadian border gaurds are suspicious as hell and they tell me the Australian ones are worse.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I found an old flip phone from ten years ago in a drawer today that I'll see if I can use for this purpose. I totally thought I had thrown it out.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> I found an old flip phone from ten years ago in a drawer today that I'll see if I can use for this purpose. I totally thought I had thrown it out.


Will it take a sim card and can it be unlocked? If no is the answer to either question then it won't be a good burner. You want something that is or can be unlocked and will take any sim. That way you can set it up so it's not traceable to you.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Will it take a sim card and can it be unlocked? If no is the answer to either question then it won't be a good burner. You want something that is or can be unlocked and will take any sim. That way you can set it up so it's not traceable to you.


It's a CDMA phone, so there's no sim card. Apparently CDMA phones have been totally phased out at this point, so it's a paperweight. 

My main phone uses a sim card.


----------



## Waldo97 (Jul 4, 2020)

numb41 said:


> I just can't believe the only 5 people without a cel phone in Canada are all on the same thread!!


Make that six.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

seven


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> It's a CDMA phone, so there's no sim card. Apparently CDMA phones have been totally phased out at this point, so it's a paperweight.
> 
> My main phone uses a sim card.


You can pick up cells at value village, at least here, for $5 or less. That's what I paid for an Alcatel One Touch. The iphones were a bit more but under $10. All you need is the cell's phone number to get it unlocked so don't factory the phone until you have that and it's unlocked.


----------

